# Wild Betta Smaragdina



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

*Smaragdina pair *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxpyruVg1FA

*First Feeding Day *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZpcrAKsYas
*2 1/2 Weeks Old*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL6A0xkEeQA
*1 Month and 12 days*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wazN4nkV-aE


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I watched and love it!!!


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Way cool!!!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

*2 Month Old *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n81cB4Lxklc


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

So many fry! They are looking good. 

Can I ask what Esan stands for?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

At what age do the males start showing their colors?
Bill


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

*They are Flaring now!!!!!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DBOHOTXfvk


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesomeness! mg:


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

Very cool... they are looking really good


----------

